# HP 2210 all in one, need help.



## baron (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a HP 2210 all in one printer, fax, scanner, copier. I can not scan anything to my computer. I tried searching the net and installed Driver Detective but then they want like $39.00. Went to HP site and was corresponding with some one and they want $28.00 for an answer. I do not want to pay HP seeing how I just spent over $100 for ink. Plus it's there product so why won't they just fix it? HP told me once before I needed to rebuy HP All-in One Software for PSC 2170 and Office-Jet 6100 Series. So I purchased it but still no scanner function. 

Is any one on PB fimiliar with this HP product and able to help me resolve this problem?

Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 8, 2012)

HP's software is just horrible. My last HP printer was a good piece of hardware (a color laser multi-function), but the software gave me so many problems (including re-installing itself at random intervals) that I swore I would never buy an HP again. I've been using a Brother printer now.

My advice is to first uninstall everything HP related you have. First any software. Then remove the printer. Then delete the printer drivers. (I don't know what sytsem you have, so I can't say exactly how).

Disconnect the printer (USB?).

Then reboot.

Then go to hp.com and download the full installer for the printer you have (there are a couple of 2210 models) and the operating system you have (e.g. Windows 7 32 or 64 bit)

Then install the downloaded software. You will probably have to connect the printer during the process.

Then reboot.

Then try scanning.


----------



## jogri17 (Mar 8, 2012)

I used to have HP. They were good in the past, but they are way beyond the times. This is where I throw in the useless piece of advice: Mac, Dell, Linux (Ubuntu)


----------



## JoannaV (Mar 8, 2012)

jogri17 said:


> I used to have HP. They were good in the past, but they are way beyond the times. This is where I throw in the useless piece of advice: Mac, Dell, Linux (Ubuntu)



My husband's Mac is awesome. Over a decade old and still going strong, can do all kinds of advanced things. But in order to use our new HP printer he apparently needs a new computer... (He got it to work by pretending the printer was an older type, but that means it doesn't print out photos well. At least it can print text ok.) All the companies seem to be working together to make anything older than a year obsolete :-(

Sorry this is turning into an HP complaint thread. Hope you get it figured out!


----------



## Curt (Mar 8, 2012)

I'll join the complaints against anything HP. I Got fed up with them a few years back and refuse to buy anything from them ever again.


----------



## baron (Mar 8, 2012)

fredtgreco said:


> HP's software is just horrible. My last HP printer was a good piece of hardware (a color laser multi-function), but the software gave me so many problems (including re-installing itself at random intervals) that I swore I would never buy an HP again. I've been using a Brother printer now.
> 
> My advice is to first uninstall everything HP related you have. First any software. Then remove the printer. Then delete the printer drivers. (I don't know what sytsem you have, so I can't say exactly how).
> 
> ...



I have done that three times with no luck.

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------




JoannaV said:


> Sorry this is turning into an HP complaint thread. Hope you get it figured out!



I do not mind. I have had my 2210 for 10 years or so. Really have had no problem with it except this scanner problem. Also I tried to buy refilled ink cartridges, but HP has some kind of scanner that only lets the refilled ink work a few times. Then you have to purchase new cartridges. To me thats a major problem.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 8, 2012)

John, if you have it for 10 years it might be a hardware problem. The design life of those things is probably more like 3 years.

I think the poor thing is worn out.


----------



## baron (Mar 9, 2012)

VictorBravo said:


> John, if you have it for 10 years it might be a hardware problem. The design life of those things is probably more like 3 years.
> 
> I think the poor thing is worn out.



But I hardly use it. It is all plastic. I feel like it should last forever, knowing though nothing last any more. Thanks.


----------

